# Green Pea......Food w/o?



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

I am currently feeding Orijen 6 Fish and I mix it with some Acana or Evo or a few others of that quality. My puppy Gabriel every once and awhile gets a little bumpy and needs some diphenhydramine for 5-7 days to clear it up. I noticed it seemed to occur when we got new bags of food but not every time we did. So I allergy tested him and he is allergic to a few things that are not in what he eats but he is also allergic to green pea which is in a bunch of premium dog foods and he is a picky guy and if he only gets one type of food for a week or so he wont eat it so I have to mix. If any one has any food recommendation of varieties that dont have green pea in them it would be really really really appreciated.:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you looking for allergy foods like california natural or wellness simple solutions? Dick Van Patten has allergy food also.
I have not though read the whole ingredients lisiting but on the backof these bags, or even if you go to the web sights they will tell you the exact ingredients.:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness formula is low-carb and doesn't have green peas in it.


----------



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

No, im not looking for an allergy food exactly since he isnt allergic to too much, just the green pea. I will take a look at the blue buffalo label-im going dog food shopping tomorrow. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

emmy250h said:


> No, im not looking for an allergy food exactly since he isnt allergic to too much, just the green pea. I will take a look at the blue buffalo label-im going dog food shopping tomorrow. Thanks for all the help.


You won't find any green pea in Abady products.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You want to look at Wellness Core, Instinct, Innova Evo and California Natural. I just did a quick look at the first 3 and did not see peas in them and C.N. is really good food without any junk in it. I just noticed you said Evo but I did not see any peas in the yellow or orange bag large bites.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1601&cat=8


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Abady is no where near anything that is premium food. I would not get this food. Not a good food for dogs! IMO! look it up and see the ingredients!:tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

wags said:


> Abady is no where near anything that is premium food. I would not get this food. Not a good food for dogs! IMO! look it up and see the ingredients!:tongue:


but it cures hip displasia... :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

claybuster said:


> You won't find any green pea in Abady products.


But you can find meat and bone meals (MBM) in Abady products which is the lowest of low ingredients! And I think that its funny that there is little marketing add in's embedded in the ingredient list telling you that something like lard is good for dogs, just in case you were having doubts about their ingredients.... :wink:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

wags said:


> Abady is no where near anything that is premium food. I would not get this food. Not a good food for dogs! IMO! look it up and see the ingredients!:tongue:


Foods with Marigold Flowers, Dandelions (lawn weeds), peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, summer savory....now that makes a premium food!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> But you can find meat and bone meals (MBM) in Abady products which is the lowest of low ingredients! And I think that its funny that there is little marketing add in's embedded in the ingredient list telling you that something like lard is good for dogs, just in case you were having doubts about their ingredients.... :wink:



You should not post any info here like that about Abady. Advertisers pay to have a spots here so their toy breed formula would not be considered welcome info. I think for most dry feed people here, Pork Fat Lard is not a good option for their dogs. Users here should stick with flowers and lawn weeds...throw in some licorice root and black currants.

Hope you all have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Good to see you back in pristine form, CB. :smile: Lard is not a good option for dogs. Lard is rendered pork fat and is of very low quality. Abady has A LOT of lard in it and the other brands we are discussing have minisucle amounts of "flowers and lawn weeds". BUT ... since I don't feed any of that garbage to my dogs, I will just sit back, watch and smile. Y'all have fun. :smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The thing that really makes me laugh is the blatant advertising in their ingredient list. Most foods just list ingredients (it's an ingredient list right??) Abady takes it to another level....

*"Lard (The finest land based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids)"
*
I wonder where the science is behind this claim. (they seem to like making unsubstantiated claims)



claybuster said:


> You should not post any info here like that about Abady. Advertisers pay to have a spots here so their toy breed formula would not be considered welcome info.


I must be lost... I thought this was DogFOODChat, a place where people can discuss Dog FOOD?? I guess we should just stare blankly at the ads and not bother chatting

I think you're more afraid of the scrutiny that Abady is going to come under now that it's right in front of our faces...

Please do explain dear CB why Lard is the "best land based source of Omegas" and so good for our dogs... Remember I'd like to see the science behind it please, not just more Abady propaganda


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> The thing that really makes me laugh is the blatant advertising in their ingredient list. Most foods just list ingredients (it's an ingredient list right??) Abady takes it to another level....
> 
> *"Lard (The finest land based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids)"
> *
> ...


All you need to know is if it comes from Abady it is horrible stuff and terrible for dogs. Ingredients from others companies give you all the good stuff and must be great for dogs.

RFD says Lard is terrible for dogs so that is must be true. What more science do you need?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> RFD says Lard is terrible for dogs so that is must be true. What more science do you need?


Are you saying that lard is not low quality rendered pig fat? Are tiy saying that it's a higher quality fat than what is normally in the other kibbles? Show me some research from some place other than Abady marketing department that says so. My dogs eat pig fat but never in 1,000 years would I feed them lard.

Good to have you back. :smile:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> My dogs eat pig fat but never in 1,000 years would I feed them lard.


That is all the science you need people!:biggrin:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Are you saying that lard is not low quality rendered pig fat? Are tiy saying that it's a higher quality fat than what is normally in the other kibbles?


Yes. That is what I am saying. You don't see it often in dog food, but not because of personal appeal but rather a more because it is a more expensive ingredient for manufacturers to purchase. 'Land-based' mentioned I believe based upon it is the only fat that matches or equals to that of fish fat when it comes to the profiles. A good ingredient for carnivore dog, not a terrible one...but then again...never mind...if it comes from Abady it must be horrible for dogs. I forget about the mentality here.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Show me some research from some place other than Abady marketing department that says so.


Guess we see chicken fat most often across the board because that is the more expensive stuff?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Yes. That is what I am saying. You don't see it often in dog food, but not because of personal appeal but rather a more because it is a more expensive ingredient for manufacturers to purchase. 'Land-based' mentioned I believe based upon it is the only fat that matches or equals to that of fish fat when it comes to the profiles. A good ingredient for carnivore dog, not a terrible one...but then again...never mind...if it comes from Abady it must be horrible for dogs. I forget about the mentality here.


I see that all you can reference is Abady promotional material. Hardly science. Show me some independent proof. You see? All we ask is that you come up with some research on your own to prove these outlandish claims you make. Stop relying on Abady's marketing department. Its like relying on a used car salesman to tell you how good that car is you are looking at buying and relying on him to tell you what a fair price is.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I see that all you can reference is Abady promotional material. Hardly science. Show me some independent proof. You see? All we ask is that you come up with some research on your own to prove these outlandish claims you make. Stop relying on Abady's marketing department. Its like relying on a used car salesman to tell you how good that car is you are looking at buying and relying on him to tell you what a fair price is.


I rely on the results I get.

I showed you some independent proof. Answer the question RFD. Why do you see chicken fat and animal fat across the board? Because that is the more expensive stuff? Use your head. I have asked you in the past to disprove and show me where they lie. Time and time again you come up with nothing? Disprove what they say from a stand point of science. You must take the same viewpoint as the WDJ. There is no room for science and dog food is purely subjective.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> I showed you some independent proof. Answer the question RFD.


You have shown absolute non proof other that material that comes from Abady promotional department.



> Why do you see chicken fat and animal fat across the board? Because that is the more expensive stuff?


I really don't know which is cheaper. Chicken fat should be cheap because it is plentiful. Lard should be cheap because it's the rendered garbage from pork production. Lard used to be used in human cooking but is rarely used in today's world because of the high concentration of saturated fats. The main use of lard in today's world is to make soap.



> Use your head. I have asked you in the past to disprove and show me where they lie. Time and time again you come up with nothing? Disprove what they say from a stand point of science.


You made the statements, you prove their validity. It's not up to me to run around doing a bunch of research to prove obviously rediculous promotional claims.



> You must take the same viewpoint as the WDJ. There is no room for science and dog food is purely subjective.


I don't know ... I've never read WDJ. I don't have a clue what is in it.

If you want to feed your dogs ground up chicken heads, feet, and intestines along with soap, go ahead. NO one is trying to stop you. Just don't try to push it as high quality food.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> You want to look at Wellness Core, Instinct, Innova Evo and California Natural. I just did a quick look at the first 3 and did not see peas in them and C.N. is really good food without any junk in it. I just noticed you said Evo but I did not see any peas in the yellow or orange bag large bites.
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Innova EVO (Large bites) - Powered by ReviewPost


Evo Large Bites Turkey & Chicken Ingredients:
Turkey 
Chicken 
Turkey Meal 
Chicken Meal 
Potatoes 
Herring Meal 
Chicken Fat 
Natural Flavors 
Egg 
Apples 
Tomatoes 
Potassium Chloride 
Carrots 
Vitamins 
Cottage Cheese 
Minerals 
Alfalfa Sprouts 
Dried Chicory Root 
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)
Direct-Fed Microbials 

Pax,


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> If you want to feed your dogs ground up chicken heads, feet, and intestines along with soap, go ahead. NO one is trying to stop you. Just don't try to push it as high quality food.




I'm not pushing anything. However, we see your typical rude responses when you know you are yet again losing a debate.

So, I have fed the product for 7 years with never a bit of trouble (and no recalls). Everything what they have stated I have found to be true, therefore I need to prove nothing. You folks on the other hand find it all BS and a just a bunch of promotional lies. Therefore the burden of proof is on you people to disprove what they say from a standpoint of science. Good luck with BTW. All we have is your opinion of something with nothing to back up your ridiculous accusations. Yes, I know what people will come back with as their proof, some nonsensical BS from AAFCO (started by Vets) about the evils of by-product meals and lard and the joys of summer squash and pumpkin. Surely you folks can do better than that. So, time and time again I ask tell me where they lie and refute that with some science and time and time again you all come up empty handed. I know what they say is true because I have witnessed the results. You folks on the other hand offer nothing but opinion.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> I'm not pushing anything.


Baloney! You have been pushing Abady foods not only on this board but other boards across the internet for 5 or more years. You have been kicked off some boards for your never ending promotional ranting.



> However, we see your typical rude responses when you know you are yet again losing a debate.


Maybe rude but also factual. I'm not even close to loosing and haven't been in this Abady discussion for the last year or so. You don't have a leg to stand on, CB. If you could just come up with something to substantuate your statements besides Abady promotional material. Anything!



> Everything what they have stated I have found to be true, therefore I need to prove nothing.


Then why do you keep trying?



> You folks on the other hand find it all BS and a just a bunch of promotional lies.


Because it is. It has no scientific basis. None. Not one little bit.



> Therefore the burden of proof is on you people to disprove what they say from a standpoint of science.


Now, now, now, CB. I am on to your game. You can't prove your statements so you try to shift the burden to the reader. I can see it now ... some great scientist comes out with a study and says, "I can prove it but its up to you to disprove it." LOLOLOLOLOLOL Science doesn't work that way, CB.



> Good luck with BTW. All we have is your opinion of something with nothing to back up your ridiculous accusations.


I can back up most everything I say. Which statement(s) that I made do you think aren't factual?



> Yes, I know what people will come back with as their proof, some nonsensical BS from AAFCO (started by Vets) about the evils of by-product meals and lard and the joys of summer squash and pumpkin.


Get your facts straight, CB. Once again you are spouting stuff you have no knowledge of. AAFCO has nothing to do with vets, rather it is run by the dog food companies. I don't remember reading anything by AAFCO that has anything positive or negative to say about any ingredient in dog food. It merely states what they are and it purposely makes those statements in such terms as to be impossible to decipher. 



> So, time and time again I ask tell me where they lie and refute that with some science and time and time again you all come up empty handed.


Hehe, you wouldn't know science if it rared up and bit you on the a$$.



> I know what they say is true because I have witnessed the results. You folks on the other hand offer nothing but opinion.


You have seen your own dog. Nothing else. It proves nothing. I can show you seemingly healthy dogs rasied on Ol' Roy or Purina or Alpo and even SD.

Lard is what I said it is. Rice is inappropriate food for a dog particularly in the amounts in Abady. Chicken by-product meal is ground up heads, feet, intestines and any other unusable parts of a chicken. None of these are high quality ingredients.

Maybe you can post on other boards where the members don't know enough to argue with you but not here. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Science Diet Adult formula Ingredients:


> Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


Abady's Stress Formula Ingredient list:











And I have *never* seen so much marketing material in an ingredient list before in my LIFE!!!

Its like they have to convince you that their ingredients are quality and that you should buy their food, because they know that their ingredients are sh*tty to begin with.

And CB...just because your dog does fantastic on this food doesn't mean that it is high quality. There are dogs that are in their 20's that live off of nothing more than Kibbles n' Bits their entire life.

Kibbles n' Bits Ingredient List:



> corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.


Seems to me like Abady can be compared to the dreaded Science diet and the even more horrific Kibbles n' Bits. ROTFLMFAO!!!!!

Does that mean its appropriate???? Heck NO!!!! Get a clue....

At this point its not even about science anymore, its about common sense.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

OK. You all win the arguments. Thanks for your intelligent unsubstantiated opinions. Impossible to match wit's with you people.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Foods with Marigold Flowers, Dandelions (lawn weeds), peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, summer savory....now that makes a premium food!


well I would have to admit that ORIJEN versus abady hands down ORIJEN wins!
Those mentioned ingredients are far down the list and are not ingredients that are a major factor in the Orijen product.
Do you dwell on things for the sake of argument? I find arguing distasteful especially with someone I dont even know on the internet. I'm here to if I can help anyone or find help myself for things I need to know about my dogs!
Please stop argueing with everyone and anyone here who disagress with your statements about Abady. Your so defensive about this seems unusual on this sight where everyones into high end premium foods!
Its not a good food its low ranking and just crap with horrible ingredients . No one should feed their dog such a low quality food. If you can't afford ORIJEN which yes it is very expensive goodness there are plenty of great quality foods out there that would be wonderful for your dog. Abady is up there with Old Roy , foods sold at hardware stores for dogs and crapola made by low end companies who are looking to make a buck versus actually careing for what you feed your dog.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> but it cures hip displasia... :wink:


HAHAHAHAHA! :biggrin:Yah and my uncle sells a cure all elixer! 100 bucks for 4 ounces gets it right out of the tap! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

wags said:


> well I would have to admit that ORIJEN versus abady hands down ORIJEN wins!
> Those mentioned ingredients are far down the list and are not ingredients that are a major factor in the Orijen product.
> Do you dwell on things for the sake of argument? I find arguing distasteful especially with someone I dont even know on the internet. I'm here to if I can help anyone or find help myself for things I need to know about my dogs!
> Please stop argueing with everyone and anyone here who disagress with your statements about Abady. Your so defensive about this seems unusual on this sight where everyones into high end premium foods!
> Its not a good food its low ranking and just crap with horrible ingredients . No one should feed their dog such a low quality food. If you can't afford ORIJEN which yes it is very expensive goodness there are plenty of great quality foods out there that would be wonderful for your dog. Abady is up there with Old Roy , foods sold at hardware stores for dogs and crapola made by low end companies who are looking to make a buck versus actually careing for what you feed your dog.


I disagree. I think your food sucks and its overpriced crap. I wouldn't feed it were free.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Seriously, I would rather feed Old Roy and Kibbles and Bits than waste my money on flowers and lawn weeds. HAHAHAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Baloney! You have been pushing Abady foods not only on this board but other boards across the internet for 5 or more years. You have been kicked off some boards for your never ending promotional ranting.





Correction needed here... I was* NOT *kicked off another board for discussions pertaining to Abady. My banning from ONE board was unrelated to me being a consumer advocate.

I believe in free speech and I am not a fan a censorship. The board in question that shall remain nameless had extremely liberal moderators who made a constant habit of red lining posts of many users. Riddled throughout the board you would see things like: edited for rude behavior. If they (the moderators) felt anything said was offensive to someone else, the post were edited. It was moderator dictatorship with power in the wrong hands, Hugo Chavez style.

This board had a political forum which was more interesting than the nutrition forum. Nutrition there was like most other boards, bring on the pumpkin and butternut squash. Anyway my ejection from a moderator in the UK was related to politics, NOT ABADY FEEDS. Things got very heated pre-election time when we got into the discussions. I have no qualms about telling you what had happened being RFD is completely confused about my being banned. I cannot recall the exact topic or discussion, but it no doubt pertained to my thoughts about now President Obama in MY opinion being a socialist/communist. This got one moderator from Chicago who happened to be black a bit upset. The moderator from the UK decided it was time for me to go. Well, we all know how things are going in the UK. That country is so liberal they don't even make their own policy decisions any longer. The EU bureaucrats in Brussels makes decisions for them. If someone in the UK feels you gave them a 'dirty look', they can have you arrested. That is how bad things have gotten over there across the pond. Years back they disarmed the civilian pop, took away the guns from the law abiding citizens and now they witness steadily rising crime rates. The UK is a mess. Do you know what socialized medicine has done in the UK? A friend of mine at work father waited 10 YEARS for a hip replacement in the UK. Meanwhile here, another friend had it done within 6 months. Canadians and British travel here for simple operations because people die on waiting list over there. And get ready, that type of system is not far off for us. So, there you have it. Now you know I am a republican conservative. I don't believe in censorship and believe we should all be free state are beliefs and opinions. That board in question can go straight to you know where for all I care, along with all there pumpkin pushing liberal butternut squashy moderators. There, I said my peace.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

And on more thing... the OP here was looking for a food w/out green pea. I made my comment along with the others with ONE SIMPLE sentence being Abady foods do not containing any green pea. Then, next thing you know all hell breaks loose, from just my ONE sentence. You people talk about it more than I do. I feel I am 100% entitled to offer my suggestions just as several other users had offered their suggestions. So why does the Abady guy get single out with the relentless bashing? You folks created the atmosphere of negativity, I merely defend my choices. Danemamma TWICE felt the need to post billboard style advertisements of ingredients in efforts to wrongly and unjustly trash a product. Why? Go back and review if you wish. I stated my one sentence about a food without green pea. And you folks in very immature style fashion begin your ridicule, bashing, abuse, and insulting comments. I'm an innocent bystander who I would hope is entitled to freely offer my opinion of a product without green pea but that is clearly not the case. I offer my suggestion and you all have to start in like a bunch kindergarten children with your silly childish comments.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Correction needed here... I was* NOT *kicked off another board for discussions pertaining to Abady. My banning from ONE board was unrelated to me being a consumer advocate.


Correction noted ... apology offered. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Now, little Wags is immature comments about my one sentence


She brought it to the attention to the OP that Abady is a crap food. Nothing more. Maybe with a little attitude, but that can be attributed to the fact that this is a never ending battle with you promoting this food. 

Trust me...if someone were here promoting something of similar quality (SD, Kibbles n' Bits, Ol Roy...) we would be saying the same things to them. And we do. You just happen to be the misguided person that refuses to use common sense. 

This is a nutritional forum and if anyone feels that someone is suggesting something that is not healthy, we are going to call them out on it.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> She brought it to the attention to the OP that Abady is a crap food. Nothing more. Maybe with a little attitude, but that can be attributed to the fact that this is a never ending battle with you promoting this food.
> 
> Trust me...if someone were here promoting something of similar quality (SD, Kibbles n' Bits, Ol Roy...) we would be saying the same things to them. And we do. You just happen to be the misguided person that refuses to use common sense.
> 
> This is a nutritional forum and if anyone feels that someone is suggesting something that is not healthy, we are going to call them out on it.


Did I start in this thread by bashing what other people suggested? Suppose everytime someone said try Blue Buffalo, EVO, Orijen, Arcana, etc., I just automatically jump in say that food is crap, don't waste your money, look at the ingredients. NO I do not despite that is the way I feel but maybe I'll start doing that because you folks feel the need to do that to me all the time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Did I start in this thread by bashing what other people suggested? Suppose everytime someone said try Blue Buffalo, EVO, Orijen, Arcana, etc., I just automatically jump in say that food is crap, don't waste your money, look at the ingredients. NO I do not despite that is the way I feel but maybe I'll start doing that because you folks feel the need to do that to me all the time.



But you have every right to voice your opinions here!!! That is what this place is for!!!! Maybe you wont feel so ganged up on if you voice your opinions sometimes, instead of keeping them to yourself. Granted you will probably not be in aggreement with many people by saying those foods are not a good choice (altho, I would say the same thing and preach raw, but that is kinda off limits in the kibble forum, so I have to support the next best thing IMO), but at least you get a chance to voice them.

We get on you about Abady all the time because we all don't see it as a good food, you are the only one and that is because you see the "benefits" all the time. And since this is a dog food nutrition forum, we are going to call out anyone that recommends something that isn't great. Nothing personal towards you, just the food you choose to feed.


----------

